# Lemond spine bike defect



## craigswardmtb (Aug 17, 2006)

I totally dig my 2004 Lemond Tete De Corse but have had some issues as of late. An out of true wheel that started rubbing on my non-driveside chainstay when it became out of true made me aware of a big problem. The wheel is totally not centered in the stays. My shop seems to think it is a manufacturing defect. I never noticed it before because it never rubbed so i didnt' think to look. The bike only has a 1000 miles on it or so and rides like new when the wheel is in true. We checked the dish of the wheel and it is perfect, minus the out of true area. We put a couple different wheels in the frame and all of them were dramatically off center and close to rubbing the non-drive chain stay. We also inspected the whole frame looking for bends in the titanium or cracks in the carbon and it all looked perfect. The frame has never even been dropped nevermind crashed, so i don't see how this could have happened except a mfg error. Kind of a bummer i am just noticing this now after almost 2 seasons of riding on it.

Anyone ever hear of this problem with Lemonds, in particular their spine bikes? Anyone ever deal with Lemond warranty claims? How is it? It has a lifetime warranty on the frame so hopefully that means something.


----------



## Jaxattax (Dec 13, 2005)

I've never heard of this issue, but there's a first time for everything. Never had a warranty issue either. But others have, some of which have posted their experiences here. All have been positive, I believe. Can your LBS step up here and send the frame in for inspection?
Good luck.


----------



## whateveronfire (Sep 27, 2005)

Yes, please keep us in the loop. I'll be interested to see what happens.

Someone posted not too long ago about a Steel/Carbon spine warranty issue and said the frame was replaced with one of the new carbon frames. That would be a real shame with the Ti/Carbon.


----------



## craigswardmtb (Aug 17, 2006)

Yeah we'll see what happens. My shop who examined the bike seems to think it is definitly a warrantiable thing, but they are not a Lemond dealer. I talked with the local Lemond dealer and although they have not heard of this problem, they are having hte Lemond rep come down and look at it. I am dropping the bike off today. This bike is the best ride i have ever owned so although the new Tete De Course frame is pretty sweet, i'll miss the ti carbon bike if it has to be replaced.

I have never owned a 16lb bike before and never thought that one could be as snappy yet compliant as this frame has been.


----------



## daver42 (Apr 21, 2006)

Trek/Lemond is pretty good about their warranty from past reports. You've got a top of the line frame and I'd push getting either the frame fixed or replaced with the same type. Of course if they offer you a new Tete carbon frame, you may want to test ride one first at the Lemond LBS and see if it rides just as good.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

*Original owner?*

Lemond states that their warranties are only good for the original registered owner. So, if you bought it used, you are SOL.


----------



## craigswardmtb (Aug 17, 2006)

skygodmatt said:


> Lemond states that their warranties are only good for the original registered owner. So, if you bought it used, you are SOL.


Yup i know.

Turns out they have to send the frame to them. They were optimistic about getting a replacement. The wheel is about 5mm off center where it rubs the stay.


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

I hope all those wheels were "dished" (centered) properly when built. I hope the shop has a reliable truing stand. 

The Lemond product is really good


----------



## craigswardmtb (Aug 17, 2006)

kneejerk said:


> I hope all those wheels were "dished" (centered) properly when built. I hope the shop has a reliable truing stand.
> 
> The Lemond product is really good


They have a dishing tool and we checked both my rear wheels and they were perfect. The frame or dropouts are definitly out of whack.


----------



## CNY rider (Feb 9, 2005)

So what ended up happening with this?


----------

